# Orange Sable and white?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Does any one have a orange sable and white dog?
I would like to see the orange sable color please.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/25787-anyone.html ? like this


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i am not sure if that's it but from what i read its like a dark color with that fades through the dominant color but that could be wrong cause that was Wikipedia. i was playing with the phenotype generator and they said that a blue DD to a orange or red and white EE would make orange sable with white markings and black noses i thought that sounded weird so im trying to figure out what it would look like.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

i googled it and all that came up were pomeranians lol
Sable dogs have black tipped hards on a lighter background of silver or grey, cream or tan, and usually have black masks.
Ohh im guna watch this thread will be neat to see.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> i googled it and all that came up were pomeranians lol
> Sable dogs have black tipped hards on a lighter background of silver or grey, cream or tan, and usually have black masks.
> Ohh im guna watch this thread will be neat to see.


thanks thats what i found too. lets hope some one has one fingers crossed


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you talking about a Sable Dog? These are sometimes called Sable dilutes (why I am not sure) They are not fully Sable in color, but are still sables.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that's probably it right there. thank you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think that's what Marley is


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i think so too


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I never knew what color to call him I always just said he's kinda reddish


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I know this isn't exactly what you're looking for, but I believe that Peggy carries the Sable coloration. To make it short I just call her a Blue Fawn, but other than her nose, she doesn't have any blue persay in her coat it's black shading... EDIT: The lighting is wrong on this and makes her black look lighter, and it doesn't help she had been rolling in dirt lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks indigo.
so these dogs that people call tri color is that a sable trait or is that some thing else cause all these ones im finding have that type pattern in the color.
so i looked these dogs up on the adba thing and it calls them fawn or red with black ticking or at least the ones that have been posted. i wonder if thats the same thing.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> thanks indigo.
> so these dogs that people call tri color is that a sable trait or is that some thing else cause all these ones im finding have that type pattern in the color.
> so i looked these dogs up on the adba thing and it calls them fawn or red with black ticking or at least the ones that have been posted. i wonder if thats the same thing.


I ran into that same question when the pups were born because of her unique coloration/patern. I had a thread going on about a year ago on it. It was voted that it wasn't considered a Tri because tris are more distinct seperate colors rather than blending/shading. From what I have deduced, this is what my interpretation of ticking looks like, I could be wrong, but I don't have the link to the ADBA chart, could you please post it? I do think sable is it's own trait.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

here it is 
American Dog Breeders Association
that patern you posted is what i thoughjt was ticking but on the adba site its not even there but the blue tick hounds around here look like that patern and the liver ticked english pointer i had was like that one you posted too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Man, everytime i look at that chart I get more and more befuzzled lol. I wonder why it is considered ticking everywhere except the red bluies? IDK if the ADBA even knows what it's talking about! haha


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

here is another apbt color chart i found while googling.
American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I posted several color charts awhile back. 
here is the link:
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html
Orange isn't an accepted color term for the APBT. The first dog posted is also referred to as smut by many in the APBT community.
That black and white dog, yes has ticking. Ticking is a marking that is seen in APBTs, but I haven't seen many with it to that extent. That particular dog has actually been posted on several forums with people questioning the markings in the past.

Colors and color genetics is a very interesting topic. there are a few posts on here about it if you do a quick search.

I hope that helps


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

That dog posted with the spots is "ticking"... and I would suppose it would be called ticking with any color.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What about my Marley is that what they were describing?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I posted several color charts awhile back.
> here is the link:
> http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/6740-coat-color-charts.html
> Orange isn't an accepted color term for the APBT. The first dog posted is also referred to as smut by many in the APBT community.
> ...


Yeah i know but the pheneotype predictor i have does not have apbt's in it so i use american bull dogs as my template.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this what you were talking about Matt?Suey (the bigger dog in the back) is sable colored.She has the fawn coloring with black on the tips or ends,with white on her chest and face.And she has dark coloring on her face above her eyes and on the sides of her chest.


----------

